Ask HN: Should you pay your customers for reporting problems that they have? - julienreszka
======
jaclaz
To me - given my personal experience - it would be enough if the software
developer would:

1) provide PUBLIC bug report/tracking

2) listen to reports/check them

3) do something about those reports

Besides bugs, more generally the software developer should listen to its
customers.

Of course it depends on the specific "kind" of software we are talking of, but
I have seen far too many examples of "vertical" software (those that I see as
"tools") clearly written by someone possibly very good at writing software but
without any idea on how the actual thing the tool is intended to help with is
actually done in practice or with workflows very different from what is
actually needed or that would be faster/easier/more convenient to the user.

------
DamonHD
Interesting idea. If you can do it without creating perverse incentives and in
a way which helps continuous product/service improvement, I'd say yes.

